# USB-Platte als Spiegelplatte



## Perfektionist (21 April 2011)

geht wohl nicht (Win7-ultimate).
oder hat schonmal jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht?



> Der Vorgang ist ungültig. Entweder sind die Parameter ungültig, oder der Vorgang kann nicht für das ausgewählte Objekt abgeschlossen werden.


 
Bedeutet das, dass ich die Platten in den Rechner einbauen muss, also an den sATA-Controller anschließen muss?


----------



## Verpolt (21 April 2011)

Hallo,

Format, Größe passt ? 


http://blog.tim-bormann.de/windows-7-backup-sicherung-einrichten.html


----------



## Perfektionist (21 April 2011)

achso, ja, ich rede hier von einer RAID1-Konfiguration, die ich versuche, zu etablieren.

ich hab zwei absolut gleiche USB-Platten mit je zwei TeraByte. Und die lassen sich weder gegeneinander spiegeln, noch kann ich von der Boot-Partition noch von einer extra eingerichteten Partition auf der Systemplatte ein Spiegelbild aktivieren.


----------



## Verpolt (21 April 2011)

Hast du das Raid im Bios aktiviert?

(mirror)


----------



## Perfektionist (21 April 2011)

das sollte bei Win7 nicht nötig sein, da Win7 ein Software-RAID zur Verfügung stellt. Also: prof und ult. Und zwar RAID0 sowieso (das ist theoretisch auch bei Home Premium möglich), und RAID1 und RAID5. Gut - RAID5 könnt ich noch mit der Systemplatte zusammen probieren ...


----------



## Perfektionist (22 April 2011)

so, zum Schrauben hab ich keine Lust. Und da bei mir sowieso nur noch Kompaktgeräte rumstehen, wäre das ohnehin eine unschöne Lösung mit nebenanstehender Platte mit Leitungen direkt aus dem Motherboard raus.

... also bekommt mein schicker ASUS PX20 ein Home-Premium und eine oder zwei große USB-Platten, Datensicherung muss dann halt wie gewohnt engmaschig erfolgen. Und das Gerät halt in die Nähe der Arbeitsstation platziert werden. wegen Bildschirm und so ...

den Home-Server hab ich verworfen. Das Theater, ein RAID5-System wieder hochzuziehen, wenn das Hostgerät gestorben sein sollte, geb ich mir auch nicht. Also wie zu Großvaters Zeiten mach ich lieber alle Monat mal ein Spiegelbild von Hand.


----------



## tnt369 (22 April 2011)

nachdem mir mal ein raid5 abgekackt ist, hab ich auch genug davon.
platten waren i.o. aber das inhaltsverzeichnis war weg,
keine chance mehr an daten zu kommen!
hab nun ein simplen kompakt-pc (asus mit w7-home) und zwei platten
(1x esata, 1x usb). das backup wird per aufgabenplaner und xcopy
erledigt. das hat den vorteil, dass auch versehentlich gelöschte dateien
auf dem backup noch vorhanden sind.
alle 2-4 wochen dann noch ein manuelles backup auf eine andere platte
und diese außer haus gelagert => jetzt hab ich die sicherheit, die ich mir
wünsche.
schnell ist das system auch noch (ca.60MB/s über gigabit ethernet).
der geldbeutel freut sich auch, die kiste verbraucht <30w strom.


----------



## Perfektionist (22 April 2011)

ja, das ist das andere wieder: RAID bewahrt ja nicht vor Viren und anderen Katastrophen. Ich denke, ich werd es genauso machen.


----------



## thomass5 (22 April 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ja, das ist das andere wieder: RAID bewahrt ja nicht vor Viren und anderen Katastrophen. Ich denke, ich werd es genauso machen.


... dann schau dir mal http://freenas.org/ an. Hab das seit Jahren am Laufen. Da kannst du dir mit nem Atom-Board und nem passenden Gehäuse was richtig tolles stricken. Das System läuft bei mir von einer 512er CF-card am IDE des Boardes.

Thomas


----------



## roadrunner (25 April 2012)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... dann schau dir mal http://freenas.org/ an. Hab das seit Jahren am Laufen. Da kannst du dir mit nem Atom-Board und nem passenden Gehäuse was richtig tolles stricken. Das System läuft bei mir von einer 512er CF-card am IDE des Boardes.
> 
> Thomas



Hallo,

ist zwar schon älter der Beitrag, aber..

könntest du das etwas genauer erklären wie das funktioniert? 


Gruß
roadrunner


----------



## thomass5 (26 April 2012)

so, was möchtest du genauer erklärt haben... . Mittlerweile gibts auch eine neue Version von FreeNas. Prinzipiell ist es aber ähnlich.Der Rechner braucht nichts besonderes zu sein(Bild1). Wecken per WOL(in der neuen Version gibt es hardwareabhängig eventuell damit Probleme, einfach testen) und auch das schlafenschicken von jedem Rechner im Netzwerk funktioniert(FreeNas-Rechner steht einigerm. sicher vor allem möglichen und unhörbar im Keller).  Das Betriebssystem ist auf einer CF-Karte installiert. Die neue Version braucht ca. 2GB. Die eine Platte ist im täglichen produktiven Betrieb. Nachts 0:00 Uhr wird der Inhalt der 1. Platte auf die 2.gleich große Platte gespiegelt(Bild2/3) und eine Systemstatus-EMail an mich verschickt. Ebenso werden S.M.A.R.T. Warnungen wie Temperaturüberschreitungen per Mail an mich geschickt. Die 2.Platte ist nicht für den allgemeinen Zugriff freigegeben und somit einigerm. vor Manipulationen sicher. So gehen mir beim Ausfall der Hauptplatte max. 24h verloren bzw. kann ein Missgeschick damit rückgängig machen. Manch einer wird mich jetzt steinigen. Die Platten sind NTFS-Formatiert. Somit könnte ich sie problemlos in einen Windows-PC hängen und hab Zugriff auf die Daten falls der Rechner stirbt. Mittlerweile wird auch noch 1x am WE eine Sicherung auf einen 3. Datenträger im Netzwerk in einem anderen Raum geschoben. Am einfachsten mal in einer virtuellen Maschine testen. Ich nutze die wenigsten Möglichkeiten die das System bietet. Für mich ist es ,wenn auch u.U. auch Überdimensioniert, einfach nur bequem. Die Familie hab ich jetzt auch soweit, das sie die Daten dort lagern / Sycen (http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=15155) oder zumindest dahin backupen. Der Stromverbrauch hält sich auch in Grenzen (ein gut abgestimmtes ATOM-oder entsprechendes AMD-System sollte noch günstiger sein). Die Festplatten schalten nach ca. 5min. Leerlauf ab. Den Zeitverzug zum Wiederanlauf kann ich verschmerzen. 
Dies http://protosd.blogspot.de/2012/03/freenas-8-remote-sharing-part-1-of-8.html ist eventuell mein nächstes Projekt wenn ich wieder mal Lust und Laune dazu habe. Im Netz findest du auch genug Infos http://forums.freenas.org/ 

Thomas


----------

